# Massey Ferguson 165 Hydraulic not functioning



## Michael MacKay (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello All,

Thanks for taking the time to take a look at this.

In the Spring I took my front-end loader (working) off my 165 and gave the ol' girl a new paint job, decals and a clutch. I didn't put the loader back on because I was just using the tractor to mow (6ft finish mower) and now that I just hooked it all up, I have nothing on the front end.

The 3pt hitch still works fine when I switch the lever under the seat to the up position but when I set it forward or back it doesn't engage the front hydraulics. I have a feeling this is something simple like a position issue but I've tried the following;

- Every position on the switch under the seat
- Constant pumping with the arms up
- Constant pumping with the arms down
- Transport with the arms up
- Transport with the arms down
- Engine PTO engaged
- Neutral PTO
- Ground Speed PTO engaged
- All PTO gears with the pump in each possible way

It's not making any weird noises, it's not "trying" to lift and while cold, my hydraulic fluid is half way between max and low.
It's possible that I don't have the hoses where they need to be but even if they we're, I'd just expect some odd movements when I try to move the bucket.

Any suggestions?


----------

